# Prozessor Architektur



## eagle (11. November 2004)

Hallo hab mal ne Frage:
Ich hab einen PIII - Prozessor, nun möchte ich ein Linux instalieren und ich werde gefragt welche Architektur ich nehmen soll. ich weiss dass Alles rückwertskompatibel ist, aber da ich die bestmögliche performance möchte, möchte ich gerne wissen ob ein p3 ein 586 oder 686 odr was ganz anderes ist

grüsse eagle


----------



## digiTAL (11. November 2004)

hi,

habe einen link gefunden das dir sicher weiterhelfen wird!
hier klicken 

mfg digiTALE


----------

